# About to start our van life adventures



## Cie (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi, 
We’re about to start full time living and adventuring in our rather old, was rotten but now homely, Mercedes motorhome. We want to explore around the UK at first, before we get too old!  Already grateful to this site for the ideas and pointers given by other members. Hope we encounter some of you on our travels.
Cie & Greg


----------



## saxonrosie (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi and welcome to the site, hope you have some great adventures look forward to seeing some pictures and hearing about your trips. Wherever you go enjoy.


----------



## yorkslass (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:

Room for a stowaway?


----------



## jeffmossy (Oct 11, 2018)

Hello

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your travels


----------



## The laird (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## jeanette (Oct 12, 2018)

Hi and :welcome::camper:


----------



## Robmac (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Pauljenny (Oct 13, 2018)

Welcome.
Have fun and adventures.


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi and welcome along, hope the travels go well.


----------

